# Anglerboard/Balzer Tippspiel zur Fussball Europameisterschaft in Österreich & Schweiz



## Anglerboard-Team (2. Juni 2008)

*Anglerboard/Balzer Tippspiel zur Fussball Europameisterschaft in Österreich und der Schweiz!*

Wie schon bei der WM 2006 gibt es auch anlässlich der Fussball Europameisterschaft in Österreich und der Schweiz wieder ein Tippspiel im Anglerboard. Die Firma Balzer wird das Tippspiel als Exklusiv-Partner begleiten und 3 hochwertige Preise für die Gewinner zur Verfügung stellen.  

Die Diskussion rund ums Tippspiel findet ihr im Sportforum (hier klicken)!





>>Hier gehts zum Tippspiel<<​

*Preise*








*Regeln*

Nur Registrierte Anglerboard-Mitglieder können den Ausgang eines Spiels Tippen. 

Im Europameisterschafts-Tippspiel geht es darum, 
möglichst genau jedes Spiel der Fußball-EM zu Tippen. 
Der Abgabeschluss für einen Tipp ist die Anstoß Zeit. 
Gültig ist das Ergebnis am Ende des Spiels (inkl. Verlängerung & Elfmeterschießen.). 
Gewinner ist, wer nach der Europameisterschaft die meisten Punkte mit seinen Tipps erspielt hat. 

Bei Punktgleichheit mehrerer Teilnehmer entscheidet das Los. 

Getippt wird Gruppenweise. 

Das heißt z.B. die Spiele in Gruppe A bestätigt man über den Button Tippen. 

Der Hauptgewinn geht an den Punktbesten nach dem Endspiel, 
der zweite Preis an den Punktzweiten etc. 
Bei Punktgleichheit mehrerer Teilnehmer entscheidet das Los. 
Gibt es z.B. zwei Zweitplatzierte, 
dann bekommt der Verlierer der Auslosung den dritten Preis, 
der Punktdritte den vierten Preis etc. 

Die Punkte werden folgendermaßen vergeben: 

3 Punkte 

erhalten Sie, 
wenn Sie das Ergebnis exakt getippt haben. 
Beispiel: Sie haben das Spiel Niederlande gegen Frankreich 3:1 getippt und die Niederlande gewinnt auch 3:1. 

1 Punkt 

erhalten Sie, 
wenn Sie die Tendenz (Sieg, Niederlage, Unentschieden) richtig getippt haben. 
Beispiel: Sie haben beim Spiel Niederlande gegen Frankreich 2:0 getippt, das Spiel endet mit 4:2. 

0 Punkte 

erhalten Sie, 
wenn Ihr Tipp völlig daneben liegt. 

Beispiel: Sie haben die Partie Niederlande gegen Frankreich 2:1 getippt, das Spiel endet aber unentschieden 1:1. 

Tipp Färbung: 
Tipp "rot" = Falsch getippt 
Tipp "orange" = Tendenz Richtig getippt 
Tipp "grün" = Richtig getippt 
Tipp "schwarz" = Tipp noch nicht ausgewertet.

Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.


----------

